# Spanish Tortilla



## Chef Munky (Aug 15, 2010)

This one can be modified for a single serving.

Spanish Tortilla:

2 large russet potatoes- peeled and sliced thin
1/2 yellow onion- sliced thin
9 large eggs- beaten
1/2 cup of olive oil
salt and pepper to taste

Warm the oil in a large cast iron skillet. 
Add the potatoes and onions. Cook until they are tender. About 20 minutes.

In a large bowl beat the eggs, salt and pepper and set aside.

When the potatoes are tender, drain them into a colander that has a bowl underneath to reserve the olive oil.
Once drained add the potatoes and onions to the egg mixture. Fold them in gently. Let them rest 15 minutes.

While its soaking in the egg mixture, clean out the tiny stuck on food particles that are left in the pan.

When ready warm the oil in the same pan. But reserve 1 1/2 Tablespoons.

Add  the potatoes and eggs to the pan. Cook on medium heat. 10 minutes,  patting the mixture gently around the pan until it's firmly set.
Carefully slide a spatula around the edges as it cooks.

After it's set, place a plate on top of it and invert it.

Add the 1 1/2 Tablespoons of the reserved oil back to the pan coating the bottom. 
Place the tortilla back into the pan, cooked side up.
Cook until the eggs have set, and the bottom is golden brown.

For easier removal let it rest 10 minutes.

**** Inverting alternative***

Preheat your broiler on high. 4 inches down from the flame.
Add the entire cast iron skillet to the broiler. Cook for about 8 minutes.
Or until the eggs are firm and the top is lightly browned.

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks yummy, a lot like my breakfast this morning. Thanks will give it a try.
kades


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 16, 2010)

That's my go to one hit wonder when I can't decide what else to make. 
Lazy I know.. 

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2010)

I love a good Spanish Tortilla!


----------

